# " ERREUR SURVENUE " lors de l'installation d'OS X sur G4 mdd



## daavit (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour​ 
je viens de faire l'acquisiton d'un powermac G4 mdd bipro 1,25 / 80 gigas DD / 1,25 ram ... mais je n'arrive pas à installer 0S X. J'ai fait un test hardware et l'analyse me dit que tout est ok !
en fait j'ai eu plusieurs cas de figure. Parfois je reçois un message du type " une erreur est survenue " lors du lancement de l'installation, après que la vérification du cd ait été faite, le curseur de la souris restant actif ainsi que le menu... parfois ça plante et l'écran se fige ... j'ai meme eu un ecran gris au demarrage avec un rectangle noir et un pixel rouge !! mais le plus souvent, et dernièrement, c'est le message d'erreur qui s'affiche !
Au niveau matériel, j'ai fait quelques essais, en changeant de disque dur, en n'utilisant qu'une seule barrette de ram, dans différents ports etc ... J'ai tenté de faire un reset de carte mère aussi, mas je ne sais pas si c'était la bonne méthode ?! (retirer la pile etc ... )
bref je suis perdu  !!! 
étant novice en mac, ce srait vraiment sympa si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider !?​ 
merci beaucoup
A+​ 
David​


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2007)

peux tu pr&#233;ciser?
1- d'ou vient cette machine ?
( neuve ? Occaze?)
Quel OS &#224; l'origine?

edit et quel modele exactement
l'un deux a besoin de mise &#224; jour  firmware , pas les autres de la gamme


2- de quel OSX parles tu ?
OSX c'est trop vague 
Quelle version ? ' donnes les chiffres 10.a.b.c
et d'ou viennent les CD -DVD d'install et de quel type ( couleur)?


----------



## daavit (28 Septembre 2007)

C'est un ordi que j'ai achet&#233; d'occase, il &#233;tait utilis&#233; comme serveur et l'OS d'origine &#233;tait un OS serveur mais je ne connais pas la version ! en fait au depart j'aurais d&#251; le payer &#224; un prix beaucoup plus &#233;lev&#233;, mais le jour o&#249; je suis all&#233; le chercher le vendeur m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas r&#233;ussi &#224; installer l'OS, et qu'il n'avait trop eu le temps de regarder d'o&#249; provenait le probl&#232;me ! il a essay&#233; quelques trucs, au niveau mat&#233;riel, mais en vain ! Je l'ai emport&#233; pour un bon prix, en esperant que ce ne serait pas grand chose ...
Le cd d'install que j'ai c'est le 10.3.2  et la couleur du disque est le gris. Je ne sais pas d'o&#249; vient le cd mais je sais que le vendeur a install&#233; le m&#234;me sur son mac qui est le m&#234;me mod&#232;le que le mien.
Voici les infos contenues dans l'annonce ( dans l'annonce il y a marqu&#233; que la version OS d'install&#233;e serait la 10.4.10 )

POWERMAC G4 MIRRORED DRIVE DOORS (MDD) (portes mirroirs) Dernier mod&#232;le G4 fabriqu&#233; par la firme Apple, le Caract&#233;ristiques techniques du POWERMAC G4: - POWERMAC 3,6 - Mod&#232;le num&#233;ro : M8570 - 2 processeurs POWERPC 7455 &#224; 1,25 Ghz (soit 2,5 Ghz de fr&#233;quence dans le pipeline RISC) - Cache niveau L1 : 64 Ko ; Cache niveau L2 : 256 ko ; Cache niveau L3 : 1Mo DDR - 1,25 Go de RAM install&#233; (extensible jusqu'&#224; 2 Go) format : SDRAM DDR PC 2700 2.5 v, 184 pin - Fr&#233;quence du bus : 167 Mhz - Disque dur : 80 Go SEAGATE 7200 tours/minute - lecteur optique COMBO (lecteur DVD-graveur CDRW) - Carte graphique : ATI AGP RV250 9000 PRO 64 Mo avec double connectique affichage DVI & ADC (Apple display connector) pour un affichage sur 2 &#233;crans en simultan&#233; - 4 ports PCI disponibles - 1 port AGP (utlilis&#233; par la carte graphique) - 4 baies 3.5" ATA pour ajouts disque durs (2 * ATA/100 & 2 * ATA/66) - 2 baies 3.5" ATA pour ajouts lecteurs optiques (donc 1 baie d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233;e pour lecteur COMBO) - 2 bus ULTRA ATA 5 & 6 (66/100) - emplacement pour Carte Airport Extreme Card (en option) - Carte r&#233;seau 1 Gbits/S (1000 Base T) compatible 10-100 - Modem interne 56 K V92 Apple - 2 ports USB 1.1 (12 Mbit/s) - 2 ports Firewire 400 Mbits/s - 1 port FireWire 800 Mbits/s - 1 entr&#233;e audio jack ; 1 sortie audio jack ; 1 sortie audio Apple Pro Speaker ; Haut parleur int&#233;gr&#233; St&#233;r&#233;o 44.1 Khz) - Clavier et souris Apple Pro KEYBOARD & Apple Pro Mouse Logicieils install&#233;s : - Mac OS X 10.4.10 + Pack ILIFE 08 install&#233;s - Mac OS 9.2.2. install&#233; (classic) => dernier mac Apple compatible avec MAC OS 9 - CD de restauration POWERMAC G4 + Apple Hardware Tests - Manuel Apple Possibilit&#233;s d'extensions : - 4 ports PCI disponibles - m&#233;moire extensible jusqu'&#224; 2 Go (4 * 512 Mo) - pr&#234;t pour AIRPORT EXTREME & BLUETHOOTH - ajout possible d'une carte PCI USB 2.0 (20 &#8364 CE PRODUIT EST TOUJOURS SUPPORTE PAR APPLE (assistance technique)​


----------



## daffyb (28 Septembre 2007)

il faudrait essayer avec un vrai CD g&#233;n&#233;rique de MacOS.
Si je ne me trompe pas la version livr&#233;e avec ce mac devrait &#234;tre la 10.2 (selon MacTracker)
Donc ceux que tu as ne vont pas avec la machine. Le probl&#232;me vient peut-&#234;tre tout simplement de l&#224;


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2007)

daavit a dit:


> C'est un ordi que j'ai achet&#233; d'occase, il &#233;tait utilis&#233; comme serveur et l'OS d'origine &#233;tait un OS serveur mais je ne connais pas la version ! en fait au depart j'aurais d&#251; le payer &#224; un prix beaucoup plus &#233;lev&#233;, mais le jour o&#249; je suis all&#233; le chercher le vendeur m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas r&#233;ussi &#224; installer l'OS, et qu'il n'avait trop eu le temps de regarder d'o&#249; provenait le probl&#232;me ! il a essay&#233; quelques trucs, au niveau mat&#233;riel, mais en vain ! Je l'ai emport&#233; pour un bon prix, en esperant que ce ne serait pas grand chose ...
> Le cd d'install que j'ai c'est le 10.3.2  et la couleur du disque est le gris. Je ne sais pas d'o&#249; vient le cd mais je sais que le vendeur a install&#233; le m&#234;me sur son mac qui est le m&#234;me mod&#232;le que le mien.
> Voici les infos contenues dans l'annonce ( dans l'annonce il y a marqu&#233; que la version OS d'install&#233;e serait la 10.4.10 )​




bizzare
j'esp&#232;re que tu ne t'es pas fait arnaqu&#233;
car 
1- le vendeur n'a pas reussi &#224; reinstaller ( et tu as achet&#233;  quand m&#234;me )
2- Annonce d'OS 10.4 et CD  Panther :mouais: 
3- ce que dit le vendeur ( ou ne dit pas)  sur la provenance du cd d'install est curieux
Si ca se trouve ce cd n'est pas le bon

D'ailleurs pourquoi *1* cd?
ca devrait etre des cd ou 1 DVD​


----------



## daavit (28 Septembre 2007)

en fait j'ai bien eu 2 dvd, et ils semblent bien être originaux ! 
excusez-moi si je me suis mal exprimé ! 
je vais télécharger différentes versions d'OS pour tester, 9 et 10. On verra bien ce qu'il va se passer !!
en tous cas merci pour vos réponses ! si jamais vous avez d'autres idées, elles sont les bienvenues. 

A+​


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2007)

j'ai une une bonne id&#233;e
ne t&#233;lecharge *aucun OS*

1- c'est ill&#233;gal
2- tu ne sais rien des bouzes que tu vas avoir
3- tu risques la porte ( sur ce forum)


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (29 Septembre 2007)

*Achète* une copie de Mac OS X 10.4. IL est bon pour ton Mac et des Intel aussi. Pas de OS X Server! Si tu télécharge un OS X, tu ne peut pas avoir aucune garantie et tu risque de faire d'avantage de dégâts.


----------



## daavit (29 Septembre 2007)

finalement je vais amener le mac à un revendeur spécialisé la semaine prochaine.
Il me fera un devis et je verrai à ce moment là !
Sinon j'ai vu des mac OS originaux d'occasion à vendre sur internet, ça a l'air intéressant !

merci pour vos réponses en tous cas  

tcho​


----------



## Samus (1 Octobre 2007)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:


> *Ach&#232;te* une copie de Mac OS X 10.4. IL est bon pour ton Mac et des Intel aussi. Pas de OS X Server! Si tu t&#233;l&#233;charge un OS X, tu ne peut pas avoir aucune garantie et tu risque de faire d'avantage de d&#233;g&#226;ts.



je dirais meme plus : Ach&#232;te une copie, *neuve*, de Mac OS 10.4 *EN MAGASIN*, ce sont les seules que tu pourras installer &#224; coup s&#251;r sur ta machine. (ainsi, par exemple, les DVD de mac OS 10.4 fournies avec des macbook neuf ne peuvent s'installer que sur des macbook...).


----------



## daavit (1 Octobre 2007)

j'ai amené le mac au magasin aujourd'hui. J'attends une réponse d'ici peu !!​


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> je dirais meme plus : Achète une copie, *neuve*, de Mac OS 10.4 *EN MAGASIN*, ce sont les seules que tu pourras installer à coup sûr sur ta machine. (ainsi, par exemple, les DVD de mac OS 10.4 fournies avec des macbook neuf ne peuvent s'installer que sur des macbook...).


oui et non 
on peut parfaitement acheter en occasion
- la version de la même machine (support gris) ( c'est très rarement en vente et gaffe à bien prendre la bonne version) 

et surtout
version indépendante -commerciale- dite universelle  ( celle vendue en magasin)
( supports noirs et boitier noir)


----------

